# Harlequin/Flemish Giant Mix



## JimD (Jul 31, 2011)

Fluffernutter

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/19147101?rvp=1


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 31, 2011)

:inlove: Gorgeous bunny, here's hoping.


----------



## Ashleighh (Aug 9, 2011)

Oh gosh, what a beautiful bunny!
..if only..


----------



## MiniDutchGal (Aug 9, 2011)

He's beautiful! Anything Harlequin that comes in bunnies are my favorite! :happybunny:


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Aug 10, 2011)

Too bad he's on the other side of the country


----------

